# Kraven the Blueberry Hyena



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

What the huh? Just started posting on these forums, stumbled across this one by accident (misclicked instead of clicking Den). Guess I'll fill one of these things out anywho, I'm odd enough.

PS HAI EVERYBODEH.


*Name:* Kraven Lupei
*Age:* 20
*Sex: **checks pants* Yep, that's a dong. I'm a duder.
*Species:* Blueberry hyena. Don't ask about my parents.
*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 225 lbs

*Appearance:*
- Hair and fur: Light blue, faded-ish
- Markings: A few scars here and there, most notable is a large shoulder scar. All based off REAL LYF and exaggerated to an extent. 
- Eye color: Crystal blue
- Other features: Uh... I'm blueberry flavored / scented?
- Behavior and Personality: I'm a derp. No, wait.... Yes, yes I am. I like making people laugh and making stupid jokes at times that get me in trouble. But guess what? FUCKOFF IM A HYENA, IT'S WHAT I DO. Now give me a hug =3. I'm also a romantic.

*Skills:* Intelligent? I'm good with numbers and figures, I'm an engineer.
*Weaknesses:* Being lazy / procratinatic (It's now a word) as fuck. Oh, and I have attention deficit dis- Oh look a butterfly *chases after it*

*Likes:* Blueberry, Cuddling, Giving Backrubs, Talking to people over meaningfulish things, making people laugh, cooking.... Etc.
*Dislikes: *People who just want me to fuck them. 2x as bad if they're already in a relationship and are trying to do it behind their SO's back.

*History:* I said don't ask about my parentage, goddamn. TL;DR - Dad was a hyena who loved blueberries. A LOT. The specifics are being saved for an episode of an obscure fetish TV show on MTV.


*Clothing/Personal Style:* I dress how I want and fuck your rules. I generally wear a sleeveless undershirt, an open buttonup shirt, camo pants of varying colors / designs (Military, Digicamo, ACU, BDU, etc), and crocs. Yes, crocs. Don't give me any of that "eww crocs" bullshit, they're comfy, and yes, I wear them year round, even when it snows.
*Picture:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3481791/

*Goal:* To be the owner of a Fire Protection / Suppression Systems Company
*Profession: * See above, but right now I'm just learning the design aspects of systems.
*Personal quote:* If practice makes perfect, and no one can be perfect, why try?
*Theme song:* Uhh.... Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol?
*Birthdate:* May 4th. My birthday then I get to party the next day for Cinco De Mayo =3 
*Star sign:* Taurus. I'm a bull baby.

*Favorite food:* Blueberry / Ham / Steak / Venison.
*Favorite drink:* Jagermeister. Fuckyeah.jpg
*Favorite location:* Hm... Colorado or Utah. I love skiing out there.
*Favorite weather:* Snow. Definitely.
*Favorite color:* Blue. =3

*Least liked food:* Lobster. I just don't like it, it makes me sick. 
*Least liked drink:* Sper-.... I mean.... Um.... Hmm... Rum?
*Least liked location:* Illinois. God, I'm so glad only one more year of flat dead brown fields.
*Least liked weather:* Heat. I'M MELTING!!!

*Favorite person:* Too many to answer.
*Least liked person:* People who have backstabbed me in the past. They know who they are.
*Friends:* Wayyyyy too many.
*Relations:* Nope, my father only sodomized a blueberry once.
*Enemies:* The edujumakational syztom.
*Significant other:* Nunya.
*Orientation:* Gay. I'm so gay there's no need for fag-haters to set me on fire, as I'm already flaming. Or so everyone THINKS I'm gay. Mainly it's just an act though because I like being silly. (About 5% straight, but only for the VERY exceptional female).



DID I DO IT RIGHT GAIZ?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 3, 2010)

What is it with furries and blueberries? This is relevent to myh inerestes, since I actually do blubueeris in real lifes.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 3, 2010)

Kraven said:


> DID I DO IT RIGHT GAIZ?


Well, it was funny. And interesting. I liked it.

And Sauvignon, you DO have a point...


----------



## Morroke (Jun 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> relevent to myh inerestes, since I actually do blubueeris in real lifes.



Don't drink and post.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Don't drink and post.



My thoughts, you has them.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2010)

Blue is a nice color to make an animal. It worked for Nick Jr. and James Cameron!


----------



## Luca (Jun 3, 2010)

A blueberry furry is better than strawberry flavored death...


----------

